# ASUS Seemingly Drops Support for AMD Ryzen 5000 Series CPUs on X470 Motherboards, the Company Responds



## AleksandarK (Oct 13, 2020)

Today there is some quite interesting information circulating the web regarding ASUS and its alleged decision. Going a few months back, AMD released a statement regarding the support for its upcoming Ryzen 5000 series CPUs and said that it should enable compatibility with the last-generation X470 and B450 chipset. That, however, has remained a bit of mystery. The update is baked-in with the BIOS, which every manufacturer, like MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte, etc. provides independently of AMD. So it is a manufacturer-dependant case, where if one vendor chooses not to provide support for 400 series chipsets, many motherboards will not support new CPU generation.

*Update Oct 14th:* ASUS has reached out to us and said that "ASUS will provide updated BIOS' for the X470 and B450 chipsets based on AMD's current release schedule of new AGESA code in January 2021. This original report was based on incorrect information." This means that the customer support case contained wrong information, and ASUS is going to support 5000 series Ryzen CPUs on 400 series chipsets. Please note that the information below is incorrect.


 

 


This represents the case of what seems to be happening with ASUS. In correspondence with ASUS support, a customer asked ASUS if they plan to update a Crosshair VII Hero X470 motherboard with support for AMD's upcoming Ryzen 5000 series CPUs, the company gave a rather negative answer. Here is the quote below:


			
				ASUS Support said:
			
		

> I am writing this email to provide you an update about your ongoing case. According to our engineers, We have no plans for the Crosshair VII Hero to support the Ryzen 5900X, please purchase Crosshair VIII Hero and any Ass (*ASUS) B550 motherboard that will support Ryzen 5900X and 5000 series processors.


You can check out the full Reddit thread here. It appears that ASUS recommends users that they upgrade to new motherboards and that there will be no support of AMD's Ryzen 5000 CPU series on 400 series chipset on their motherboards.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2020)

AMD might not be happy about that. I wonder if the ensuing uproar will prompt them to have a word in Asus ear?


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

Buy our new motherboards so we can make more money, eh ?


----------



## Jism (Oct 13, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Buy our new motherboards so we can make more money, eh ?



Yep. Asus has made a well name over the last years in relation of the hardware they produced. However, the prices for that went up as well.

A bit premium board already varies in between 250 and 400 euro, and considering this it's just a punch in the face to buy more products from asus.


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 13, 2020)

As an owner of Crosshair VII Hero and 3800X I say this - this is the last time i have purchased ASUS motherboard. There is no technical reason not to support X470, the pinout is the same. There is enough capacity in EEPROM for extended AGESA.


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Oct 13, 2020)

How about my X370?


----------



## john_ (Oct 13, 2020)

> ASUS Drops Support for AMD Ryzen 5000 Series CPUs on X470 Motherboards



Consumers drop support for ASUS


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

Gotta love the AMD 'future proof' sockets, eh


----------



## Flanker (Oct 13, 2020)

Whoever made this decision at ASUS probably has a pitchfork fetish


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta love the AMD 'future proof' sockets, eh



Hardly's AMD fault is it, least AMD aren't forcing board changes on people


----------



## robb (Oct 13, 2020)

does seem kind of crappy for a mobo that was released just 2.5 years ago and many people bought those up until the x570 in July of last year. that said if you are not happy with whatever cpu that you are using in that mobo then I would think that you would also want to upgrade to a more modern platform. just sell your mobo and cpu together which is what i do when I upgrade.


----------



## Jism (Oct 13, 2020)

Haile Selassie said:


> As an owner of Crosshair VII Hero and 3800X I say this - this is the last time i have purchased ASUS motherboard. There is no technical reason not to support X470, the pinout is the same. There is enough capacity in EEPROM for extended AGESA.



So far i understood, the PCI-E 4.0 signal tracing was the biggest culprit on the X470 boards. PCI-E 4.0 Support was always "experimental" and i think the amount of extra work required in order to fully support Zen 3 series on 470 boards is too big. I'm glad that i do have a 570 board which is reasonable futureproof, but no different then a 470 to be honest.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta love the AMD 'future proof' sockets, eh



AM4 made any platform Intel ever put out look like a joke.



Jism said:


> So far i understood, the PCI-E 4.0 signal tracing was the biggest culprit on the X470 boards. PCI-E 4.0 Support was always "experimental" and i think the amount of extra work required in order to fully support Zen 3 series on 470 boards is too big. I'm glad that i do have a 570 board which is reasonable futureproof, but no different then a 470 to be honest.



PCIe 4.0 has nothing to do with support for Zen 3.


----------



## Rais (Oct 13, 2020)

If I were an ASUS X470 owner i would follow ASUS advice to buy a new board, from another manufacturer!


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 13, 2020)

Jism said:


> So far i understood, the PCI-E 4.0 signal tracing was the biggest culprit on the X470 boards. PCI-E 4.0 Support was always "experimental" and i think the amount of extra work required in order to fully support Zen 3 series on 470 boards is too big. I'm glad that i do have a 570 board which is reasonable futureproof, but no different then a 470 to be honest.


PEG gen4 works as intended on top two slots on Crosshair VII Hero (both M.2 and x16 PEG). Signal coherence is nominal. This is a dick move to say the least.


----------



## Camm (Oct 13, 2020)

People still buy ASUS? The writings been on the wall with ASUS for a while with many of their products overpriced compared to competitors offerings in the same capability bracket.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Hardly's AMD fault is it, least AMD aren't forcing board changes on people



Fault != reality



Vya Domus said:


> AM4 made any platform Intel ever put out look like a joke.



That's great, but you're still switching boards every gen, maybe every two.


----------



## Object55 (Oct 13, 2020)

I am not even mad. Should upgrade to get pcie 4 anyways.


----------



## marcin2468 (Oct 13, 2020)

And now rest of motherboard vendors likely do the same announcement, no support for ryzen 5000 on x470 top boards.  Probably now it's good time to sell x470 when they worth something.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That's great, but you're still switching boards every gen, maybe every two.



that's not true at all, Even 300 chipset has some support for Ryzen 3000. The 400 range (except for Asus by the looks of it or that may be a mistake) is going to have support for 5000 series, so that's every three generations. not every gen or two. 

Name one chipset that only works on a single generation?

Hyperbole much...


----------



## Axaion (Oct 13, 2020)

As someone with an x470 Crosshair VII Hero

Fuck you ASUS, and im happy i warned everyone i know against buying asus motherboards for over a year now.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 13, 2020)

*- [customers will remember this] *


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

In fact, @Vayra86 let's look at this.

As we can see below, your claim that you get, one generation is complete BS, literally not one chipset only lasts for one generation. "Maybe two" is also BS as every board has supported AT LEAST two generations of chips and the majority of boards have supported 3 generations. Most of the 300 gen supported Zen2, most of the 400 gen will probably support Zen3 as well.

your comments are completely untrue.


ChipsetZenZen+Zen2Zen3Gen SupportedNotesA320YESYESYES *per manufacturerNO3 GenerationsB350YESYESYES *per manufacturerNO3 GenerationsX370YESYESYES *per manufacturerNO3 GenerationsB450YESYESYESYES *per manufacturer4 Generations(one backwards compatibility)X470YESYESYESYES *per manufacturer4 Generations(one backwards compatibility)A520NONOYESYES2 Generations(only been around for two generations)B550NONOYESYES2 Generations(only been around for two generations)X570NOYESYESYES3 Generations(only been around for two generations & one generation backwards compatible)


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 13, 2020)

"Any Ass" Indeed.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That's great, but you're still switching boards every gen, maybe every two.



No you don't, if you would have bought something like a B350 board 3 years ago you could have used CPUs all the way up to Ryzen 3000, that's 3 generations.

AMD didn't make Intel look like a joke just because of the chipset situation but also in terms of scalability, having a board from 3 years ago that could use anything from a dual core to a 16 core CPU is crazy.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

it wa# built for 2 gens has been replaced  by Xx5700. Y’all acting like this. Intel needing a new board every year it siiimx


----------



## MaurizioC (Oct 13, 2020)

I will drop Asus as a brand if they do not provide support for my Prime X470-Pro


----------



## Sora (Oct 13, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> AMD might not be happy about that. I wonder if the ensuing uproar will prompt them to have a word in Asus ear?



its not up to AMD,

AMD aren't the ones that have to dedicate engineering and support manpower to it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2020)

Remember no swaring, this il be hard , the b#£@###£, f_#@_&-_ ,gits.

I tried.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2020)

Sora said:


> its not up to AMD,
> 
> AMD aren't the ones that have to dedicate engineering and support manpower to it.



I know. But it makes AMD look as though they're not being honest about AM4 support. I appreciate Asus et al have every right not to provide backwards compatibility but it has negative PR consequences which will land at AMD's door.


----------



## Kohl Baas (Oct 13, 2020)

Not nice, ASUS, but message recieved and acknowledged. Time to drop ROG for some ASRock treats...



the54thvoid said:


> I know. But it makes AMD look as though they're not being honest about AM4 support. I appreciate Asus et al have every right not to provide backwards compatibility but it has negative PR consequences which will land at AMD's door.


 
No, it won't if the other mobo manufacturers will provide the support. All the articlec will state some "unlike MSI, ASRock, Whoever" to point this gun towards ASUS instead if AMD


----------



## repman244 (Oct 13, 2020)

People that are saying that if you board lasts 2 or 3 gens is good support are only partially correct. I would understand that you would not get support for lower end or mid range board, but high-end?
Even boards designed for 1xxx series CPU could run the newest 5xxx series, yes maybe the performance would suffer a little due to power requirements/turbo but it's possible to make it work.
I remember my old Crosshair IV, you could run all possible Phenom 2 CPUs on that board and at the end you could even use a Bulldozer CPU even with an AM3 socket! 

This is just a quick cash grab by ASUS, but it will do them more damage in the long run. I know that I won't be buying their board for my next build.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Oct 13, 2020)

Bad PR move. Never liked Asus anyway. Out of all the rigs I've built only 1 was using an Asus motherboard. And it was for someone else.


----------



## SmG (Oct 13, 2020)

As a owner of a X470 crosshair I wont be buying asus agian if they dont add support for ryzen 5000.


----------



## Chris34 (Oct 13, 2020)

I've brought Asus motherboards for the past 20 years, I spent extra cash on a x470 Crosshair VII this round to ensure I'd have compatibility for future Zen processors. I'm not buying an Asus motherboard or product anymore. AMD is already pulling us an Intel and tried to make us buy a new motherboards with the fucking same socket, now it's Asus that confirm this tendency. Screw you Asus and AMD.


----------



## Blue4130 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jism said:


> So far i understood, the PCI-E 4.0 signal tracing was the biggest culprit on the X470 boards. PCI-E 4.0 Support was always "experimental" and i think the amount of extra work required in order to fully support Zen 3 series on 470 boards is too big. I'm glad that i do have a 570 board which is reasonable futureproof, but no different then a 470 to be honest.


How do you figure its future proof? 5000 series is the last supported chip.


----------



## iuliug (Oct 13, 2020)

All other manufacturers are silent on this subject. MSI will probably support their 400 series chipsets as they are legally liable after the promises they made. Others who knows - but you can bet they will not invest a lot to make that compatibily easy if they will do it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

SmG said:


> As a owner of a X470 crosshair I wont be buying asus agian if they dont add support for ryzen 5000.



That's the thing, they know you wont buy one either way. All they care about is whether they sell new boards or not.


----------



## ador250 (Oct 13, 2020)

Always telling people for last 2 years that don't go for overpriced Asus trash.

* Some Asus B450 boards has worse vrm than MSI A320 series.
* Always late on AGESA BIOS update, literally they r behind like 4~5 months vs MSI/Asrock/Gigabyte release.
* Sell lower quality hardware at premium than other manufacturers.


----------



## Chris34 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jism said:


> So far i understood, the PCI-E 4.0 signal tracing was the biggest culprit on the X470 boards. PCI-E 4.0 Support was always "experimental" and i think the amount of extra work required in order to fully support Zen 3 series on 470 boards is too big. I'm glad that i do have a 570 board which is reasonable futureproof, but no different then a 470 to be honest.



It's not about supporting PCIE 4.0, the newly released "low cost" A520 Chipset is fully compatible with 5000 Ryzen and it doesn't support PCIE-4.0.



			https://www.amd.com/en/chipsets/a520


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> No you don't, if you would have bought something like a B350 board 3 years ago you could have used CPUs all the way up to Ryzen 3000, that's 3 generations.
> 
> AMD didn't make Intel look like a joke just because of the chipset situation but also in terms of scalability, having a board from 3 years ago that could use anything from a dual core to a 16 core CPU is crazy.



Now let's see how many truly did that 

Thing is... the real life situation doesn't differ all that much for the vast majority of people, which is why ASUS does this the way it does it. They know the market that is really eager for that compatibility is possibly small enough to ignore OR the benefit in sales doesn't weigh up to the cost for them.

Its not the first time. And its going to be a recurring thing.

I'm not saying AMD is in any way at fault here for setting up their sockets as they do. Kudos to them for TRYING. Its just that for numerous reasons most people still see themselves buying new boards every gen or other gen. And this is especially true if you're not upgrading every gen which most people don't do to begin with.

I do like how you all rush to the defense though, lol



the54thvoid said:


> I know. But it makes AMD look as though they're not being honest about AM4 support. I appreciate Asus et al have every right not to provide backwards compatibility but it has negative PR consequences which will land at AMD's door.



This. And its falls straight into the trend we know of them, way too loose agreements with industry partners, too much leeway that gets abused time and time again. Whether its timely support, availability, time to market, or general PR and communication. Something is always amiss.

Not good for perception. And definitely, most definitely this is an AMD problem more than anyone else's. Its not just ASUS either, every partner will be making up the balance here, every single time with every new release. Its a cost/benefit scenario for them and AMD should eradicate that thought to begin with: it should be 'you sell our product, damn well make sure you support them for the full lifecycle or you're simply not a partner anymore'.



Hellfire said:


> In fact, @Vayra86 let's look at this.
> 
> As we can see below, your claim that you get, one generation is complete BS, literally not one chipset only lasts for one generation. "Maybe two" is also BS as every board has supported AT LEAST two generations of chips and the majority of boards have supported 3 generations. Most of the 300 gen supported Zen2, most of the 400 gen will probably support Zen3 as well.
> 
> ...




Note that the time between the release of Zen and Zen 3 is a mere 2,5 ~3 years now. One could question the practical use of switching hardware yearly or even bi-yearly, especially with the baby steps we're getting gen to gen.


----------



## Luminescent (Oct 13, 2020)

There is very little difference between x370 and x470, if they release a bios for x470 the modding scene  will quickly add support for zen3 on x370.
So they stand to lose a lot of money if they add support for x470


----------



## deu (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys we cant expect more from a low-end hardware company. They dont have the people and money to follow the big players. /s 

On a real note: dont buy ASUS (I know that I will not be buying ASUS or recommending it to anyone in my circle because of situations like this.


----------



## demian_vi (Oct 13, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I know. But it makes AMD look as though they're not being honest about AM4 support. I appreciate Asus et al have every right not to provide backwards compatibility but it has negative PR consequences which will land at AMD's door.


No it doesn't, it makes Asus look greedy in comparison with other mobo makers that will support that.


----------



## ador250 (Oct 13, 2020)

AMD will officially give AGESA binary update for B450 and X470 chipset to all manufacturers. There is no AMD fault here, AMD keep their promises. Now it's up to the manufacturers if they want cash grab or long term loyalty.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 13, 2020)

This is why I got myself an X570 even tho B450 was a much cheaper option. 
Also this is why I avoid Asus products, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Xaled (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta love the AMD 'future proof' sockets, eh


And why you, as an Intel user are worried?
I guess only x470 users should complain


----------



## deu (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta love the AMD 'future proof' sockets, eh



As mentioned by others too: come on dude: read the titel or stop baiting


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

deu said:


> As mentioned by others too: come on dude: read the titel or stop baiting



Knee-jerk response, there is more to this and I didn't say it to bitch about AMD. What ASUS is doing is a response to the way AMD has managed this. Doesn't excuse ASUS at all, but its a reality.

I hope the market is strong enough to force these companies to bring support, because that's really what you're betting on every single time.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Also..... one thing to bear in mind, are we going to take the comment of one first-line tech support guy as gospel? The amount of times first-line guys have given the wrong information is probably on par with the number of times they've given correct information. I wouldn't be surprised if the first line guy is wrong.


----------



## demian_vi (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Now let's see how many truly did that
> 
> Thing is... the real life situation doesn't differ all that much for the vast majority of people, which is why ASUS does this the way it does it. They know the market that is really eager for that compatibility is possibly small enough to ignore OR the benefit in sales doesn't weigh up to the cost for them.
> 
> ...


You not saying AMD is in any way at fault but with your very first message you are mocking them instead of Asus. You are just biased and it shows. Every untrue statement and reality mention doesn't hide that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

demian_vi said:


> You not saying AMD is in any way at fault but with your very first message you are mocking them instead of Asus. You are just biased and it shows. Every untrue statement and reality mention doesn't hide that.



Okay buddy, I'm mocking them. If you're unbiased, it shouldn't matter to you, should it? See how easy that is? Stop the calimero attitude please, its sad to see. if you disagree, you disagree, and that is just fine.

Reality mentions matter though. The reality is that ASUS is apparently finding the audacity to hold support so people buy new boards. So apparently, the market push hasn't been strong enough to force them to support everything throughout the way AMD wants it.

The market is never wrong, numbers never lie. ASUS looked at the numbers and made up a balance, and then made a business decision. The wrong one? We'll see. You've all been vocal about not buying ASUS boards now, will it be enough?

Do you see where I'm coming from now?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Note that the time between the release of Zen and Zen 3 is a mere 2,5 ~3 years now. One could question the practical use of switching hardware yearly or even bi-yearly, especially with the baby steps we're getting gen to gen.



I'd argue the generational changes between each gen are more than baby. 48% increase in speed between two generations (c20)... hardly babysteps.

3 slides sure but the rest continue in the same way....
source:


----------



## AnarchoPrimitiv (Oct 13, 2020)

My 2700x is in an Asus X470-F, and while I planned on getting a new motherboard anyway so I could have PCIe 4.0, I'm DEFINITELY not going to buy an Asus X570/B550 board now. I really want to try Asrock since I like how they are the most "experimental (putting Thunderbolt3 on their x570 mITX board for example)...


----------



## Xaled (Oct 13, 2020)

Babystep my Ass (*Asus)...


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

Well if this is true then I'll be extremely disappointed in them for deciding to go this route and I'd go to blame Asus for this rather than AMD.  

Asrock might be my go to board for AMD systems in the future then....


----------



## okbuddy (Oct 13, 2020)

it's fine, who told you to buy those most expensive mobo? it's not us problem


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2020)

I understand why quite so many of you are upset, but let's be honest: it was kind of obvious that this would happen with one manufacturer or another right from the start.



Vya Domus said:


> Buy our new motherboards so we can make more money, eh ?


That, plus we won't have to pay our engineers to develop new BIOSes for older motherboards.


----------



## Rares (Oct 13, 2020)

As a Asus CH7 owner I'm very disappointed about this decision. I will NEVER, EVER buy Asus whatever...


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2020)

The only fault here lies with Asus for using the smallest, cheapest, most underspecced FLASH ROM they could find for a $250 motherboard. Even some cheap MSI B450 boards have 32GB ROMs for future CPU model support. 

ASUS are becoming the Nvidia/Apple of the DIY PC building scene; High prices for average products that they enforce built-in-obsolescence on.

Vote with your wallet people, Asrock and Gigabyte make great hardware too and MSI would get a green light if they weren't morally/ethically in deep doodoo at the moment for 'shenanigans'.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2020)

Haile Selassie said:


> PEG gen4 works as intended on top two slots on Crosshair VII Hero (both M.2 and x16 PEG). Signal coherence is nominal. This is a dick move to say the least.


I don't think you understand the complexities of this. PCIe standards have to be certified with the PCI SIG and this means that you need to meet certain standards. For one, this wasn't possible across all X470 and B450 boards. Even the best X470 boards apparently couldn't quite meet the PCIe 4.0 spec and at 99% compliance, you're sadly not compliant. This would've mean version 2.x boards, but it seems like this idea was dropped in favour of selling X570 boards, both from the board makers side and AMDs side. And how do you know it worked as "intended" on that board? Yes, there was a beta UEFI that enabled PCIe 4.0, but was it really working as intended?
Just saying it's a dick move without understanding the underlaying reasons, is a dick move imho.



marcin2468 said:


> And now rest of motherboard vendors likely do the same announcement, no support for ryzen 5000 on x470 top boards.  Probably now it's good time to sell x470 when they worth something.


Or not. Gigabyte is apparently planning support for most, if not all of their X470 and B450 boards at some point after AMD releases the correct AGESA for them.



iuliug said:


> All other manufacturers are silent on this subject. MSI will probably support their 400 series chipsets as they are legally liable after the promises they made. Others who knows - but you can bet they will not invest a lot to make that compatibily easy if they will do it.


Because they haven't gotten the final AGESA from AMD yet and until they have it, they can't actually promise anything, hence why it's been quiet.



ador250 said:


> AMD will officially give AGESA binary update for B450 and X470 chipset to all manufacturers. There is no AMD fault here, AMD keep their promises. Now it's up to the manufacturers if they want cash grab or long term loyalty.


In all fairness though, AMD only agreed to this after a few hundred thousand virtual pitchforks came out on the internet, as initially they weren't going to support those platforms. Without the backlash they got, this wouldn't even be a thing.



Chrispy_ said:


> The only fault here lies with Asus for using the smallest, cheapest, most underspecced FLASH ROM they could find for a $250 motherboard. Even some cheap MSI B450 boards have 32GB ROMs for future CPU model support.
> 
> ASUS are becoming the Nvidia/Apple of the DIY PC building scene; High prices for average products that they enforce built-in-obsolescence on.
> 
> Vote with your wallet people, Asrock and Gigabyte make great hardware too and MSI would get a green light if they weren't morally/ethically in deep doodoo at the moment for 'shenanigans'.


32GB ROM? I think you need to check your specs...
It's 32MB at most.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't think you understand the complexities of this. PCIe standards have to be certified with the PCI SIG and this means that you need to meet certain standards. For one, this wasn't possible across all X470 and B450 boards. Even the best X470 boards apparently couldn't quite meet the PCIe 4.0 spec and at 99% compliance, you're sadly not compliant. This would've mean version 2.x boards, but it seems like this idea was dropped in favour of selling X570 boards, both from the board makers side and AMDs side. And how do you know it worked as "intended" on that board? Yes, there was a beta UEFI that enabled PCIe 4.0, but was it really working as intended?
> Just saying it's a dick move without understanding the underlaying reasons, is a dick move imho.
> 
> 
> ...


Typo, Captain Pedantic, but yes.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Typo, Captain Pedantic, but yes.


That's a pretty major typo...
It's hardly being pedantic, as it makes your post factually incorrect, despite the rest of it being more or less right.


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 13, 2020)

Quit buying Asus long ago, you should too.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2020)

robb said:


> does seem kind of crappy for a mobo that was released just 2.5 years ago and many people bought those up until the x570 in July of last year. that said if you are not happy with whatever cpu that you are using in that mobo then I would think that you would also want to upgrade to a more modern platform. just sell your mobo and cpu together which is what i do when I upgrade.


Good on you Rockafeller.


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't think you understand the complexities of this. PCIe standards have to be certified with the PCI SIG and this means that you need to meet certain standards. For one, this wasn't possible across all X470 and B450 boards. Even the best X470 boards apparently couldn't quite meet the PCIe 4.0 spec and at 99% compliance, you're sadly not compliant. This would've mean version 2.x boards, but it seems like this idea was dropped in favour of selling X570 boards, both from the board makers side and AMDs side. And how do you know it worked as "intended" on that board? Yes, there was a beta UEFI that enabled PCIe 4.0, but was it really working as intended?
> Just saying it's a dick move without understanding the underlaying reasons, is a dick move imho.


You're putting words in my mouth. C7H has official support for PEG gen4 on the two top most slots as the signal attenuation is within standard limits (-28dB).

But to put it more to point, PEG gen4 support has nothing to do with ASUS removing support for next gen CPUs, even though the X570 and X470 motherboards use exactly the same size EEPROM chip (256Mbit). The chip is pin compatible, the ucode is compatible as well since A520, B550 and X470 are more or less the same MCU with certain functionality disabled. Remember that storage and PEG gen4 controller is in CPU, not in PCH. The only major difference between X470 and B550 boards is the more strict signal attenuation tolerance for PEG gen4 - but again, this has nothing to do with new CPU support as PEG gen4 can easily be disabled on all X470 motheboards when used with 5000 series CPU. By default.

So please, refrain from calling people names and defend the shitty company.

And, if we're precise, PCI SIG doesn't qualify the motherboards, they are merely the top governing body for the PCI standard. Like JEDEC for DRAM.

It's like saying USB IF qualifies every USB product. Get real.


----------



## Nater (Oct 13, 2020)

_PCPartPicker Part List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/TW2Bmk

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 3.8 GHz 12-Core Processor  ($429.99 @ Amazon) 
CPU Cooler: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280 72.8 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler 
Motherboard: Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($299.00 @ Walmart) 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws V 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory  ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 512 GB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  ($64.98 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: PNY Quadro RTX 4000 8 GB Video Card  ($879.99 @ Amazon) 
Case: Fractal Design Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  ($88.98 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: SeaSonic FOCUS Plus Gold 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($119.99 @ Best Buy) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit  ($139.88 @ Other World Computing) 
Total: $2152.80
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2020-10-13 09:01 EDT-0400_

Literally just dialed in this build yesterday to order it all up when the 5900X drops.
(3900X and RTX 4000 are just placeholders, gonna wait for RTX A4000)

Have an ROG Strix B450-F at home too...disappointing.  Was going to upgrade that CPU too.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2020)

Haile Selassie said:


> You're putting words in my mouth. C7H has official support for PEG gen4 on the two top most slots as the signal attenuation is within standard limits (-28dB).
> 
> But to put it more to point, PEG gen4 support has nothing to do with ASUS removing support for next gen CPUs, even though the X570 and X470 motherboards use exactly the same size EEPROM chip (256Mbit). The chip is pin compatible, the ucode is compatible as well since A520, B550 and X470 are more or less the same MCU with certain functionality disabled. Remember that storage and PEG gen4 controller is in CPU, not in PCH. The only major difference between X470 and B550 boards is the more strict signal attenuation tolerance for PEG gen4 - but again, this has nothing to do with new CPU support as PEG gen4 can easily be disabled on all X470 motheboards when used with 5000 series CPU. By default.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't, as no X470 or B450 board has official PCIe 4.0 support, end of discussion.
It was not possible for any of the board to pass the PCI SIG certification, so AMD removed support in the AGESA.
The PCI SIG does test all PCIe implementations, as if you want to be able to sell your product as PCIe compliant, you have to go through the certification.
That's also why there's a searchable database of all approved products.





						Integrators List | PCI-SIG
					






					pcisig.com
				




The USB IF also has a certification program, so no, I'm not going to "get real" as I actually work with these things, unlike you, who clearly make shit up as you go along.





						Compliance | USB-IF
					






					www.usb.org
				




Did I say it had anything to do with Asus support for next gen CPUs?  I was simply explaining that you didn't understand the issue of PCIe 4.0 support on the X470 and B450 boards. The rest, is something you made up by clearly not understanding my reply.

I am not defending Asus, seriously dude, your reading comprehension is severely lacking.

As a n00b here, you should also consider your manners, as some of us here have decades long industry experience and actually know what we're talking about.


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> AMD might not be happy about that. I wonder if the ensuing uproar will prompt them to have a word in Asus ear?



The question is other than making a fuzz about it publicly what how can AMD force ASUS to do it. If they don't want to put engineers towards that and rather you buy a new board.




Vya Domus said:


> AM4 made any platform Intel ever put out look like a joke.



That is incorrect.




marcin2468 said:


> And now rest of motherboard vendors likely do the same announcement, no support for ryzen 5000 on x470 top boards.  Probably now it's good time to sell x470 when they worth something.



That cat is already out of the bag I wouldn't buy a used x470 board today.


----------



## GeorgeMan (Oct 13, 2020)

As an MSI B450 Tomahawk owner, if the same goes true for MSI too, I'll not be buying a new motherboard, nor a new CPU until I'm not satisfied with my Ryzen 3600 performance (which is gonna take at least a couple of years).
So both of them (MSI & AMD) are losing a potential buyer, AMD for this generation of CPUs and MSI for a future gen (either on Intel or AMD platforms).
It's as simple as that.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's a pretty major typo...
> It's hardly being pedantic, as it makes your post factually incorrect, despite the rest of it being more or less right.


One character wrong is not a "major typo" but I've already accepted that it's wrong so why are you being so deliberately obtuse? It's obviously supposed to be MB because there are two common EEPROM sizes, 16MB and 32MB and I typed the wrong letter.

I almost expected you of all people to derail a thread for something so trivial. If you're not having a go at forum users you're doing it to moderators and TPU staff in reviews. Hopefully this post and yours get marked as "low quality content" by a moderator and we can get back on topic....


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> I'd argue the generational changes between each gen are more than baby. 48% increase in speed between two generations (c20)... hardly babysteps.
> 
> 3 slides sure but the rest continue in the same way....
> source:
> ...



Yes you make a good point in that sense. its not baby. But still, upgrading multiple times in the time frame of just 3 years now is pretty exceptional for most users. Not for enthusiasts... but as you can see by the approach of ASUS we're not a big enough group to give two flying *f*s about... And its not the first time, and its not just ASUS either.

More importantly though, do you get my point now? AMD is letting the market push decide whether their promise of support for boards/sockets is ongoing or not. AMD's just saying 'run with whatever you like' apparently, and not 'you must, you shall, provide support like we say'. The latter would be a true move towards customers and not companies. Right now its 'up in the air' and this is a mutually beneficial business decision for AMD and board partners, but not for end users. And AMD can just pass the blame to ASUS (rightly so -mind) but a better agreement with them would be a true solution.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

Little harsh. But would never choose this to use anyway


----------



## iO (Oct 13, 2020)

Or instead of fueling the shitstorm, someone could have asked ASUS if that statement is true, which Computerbase.de did, and then get the answer that they will support Zen 3 on 400 series boards...


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> No it doesn't, as no X470 or B450 board has official PCIe 4.0 support, end of discussion.
> It was not possible for any of the board to pass the PCI SIG certification, so AMD removed support in the AGESA.
> The PCI SIG does test all PCIe implementations, as if you want to be able to sell your product as PCIe compliant, you have to go through the certification.
> That's also why there's a searchable database of all approved products.
> ...


You might take some comprehension lessions yourself - PCI SIG does not validate any implementation, it is down to their qualified partners to do so. It is also possible to self-validate according to the specification. So yes, PCI SIG doesn't test shit, they merely maintain the repository of all compliant devices. And yes, I do produce PCI SIG compliant devices. In case you haven't realized yet, I am an EE and may actually gone through more PCI SIG gen4 designs than you (I can't claim that since I do not know your qualifications).

Manners or not, the length of residency has very little to do with qualifications. After all, with all that residency you have here you should have known better not to derail this thread about ASUS cutting CPU support into a PCIE compatibility debate.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes you make a good point in that sense. its not baby. But still, upgrading multiple times in the time frame of just 3 years now is pretty exceptional for most users. Not for enthusiasts... but as you can see by the approach of ASUS we're not a big enough group to give two flying *f*s about... And its not the first time, and its not just ASUS either.
> 
> More importantly though, do you get my point now? AMD is letting the market push decide whether their promise of support for boards/sockets is ongoing or not. AMD's just saying 'run with whatever you like' apparently, and not 'you must, you shall, provide support like we say'. The latter would be a true move towards customers and not companies. Right now its 'up in the air' and this is a mutually beneficial business decision for AMD and board partners, but not for end users. And AMD can just pass the blame to ASUS (rightly so -mind) but a better agreement with them would be a true solution.



Well hang on here.... that's a LOT of assumptions... AMD has not weighed in on the issue and Asus has not made an official response. For all we know AMD could put pressure on them and this could be news to them.

I understand where you're coming from but you're reaching and speculating a lot. based on one could end up being one 1st line tech guy's wrong response...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Well hang on here.... that's a LOT of assumptions... AMD has not weighed in on the issue and Asus has not made an official response. For all we know AMD could put pressure on them and this could be news to them.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from but you're reaching and speculating a lot. based on one could end up being one 1st line tech guy's wrong response...



Yes, reading the link above, seems we're being fed a load of clickbait once more. Worrying, if true. Thanks for setting me straight, and I hope its untrue really. Would like to see mindshare and trust to grow for AMD. Stories like this don't do it any favors.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes, reading the link above, seems we're being fed a load of clickbait once more. Worrying, if true



If it's true, sure I'd be pissed off with Asus, bearing in mind I have two X570 Crosshair VIII's formulas sitting here and countless other older Asus boards.


----------



## RH92 (Oct 13, 2020)

Imagine having everything going for them  especially after the MSI shenanigans and ruining it all with one PR response !

Personally as a Strix B450-I owner i was planning to move to B550 anyways because it wasn't willing to wait for 2021 to get a bios update for my B450 but now i know for sure my B550 itx won't be from ASUS , Gigabyte will have my money .

Edit : Nevermind it seems that TPU pulled another clickbait article .................


----------



## Barometric (Oct 13, 2020)

A lot of x470 and b450 makers are going to run into this problem, there simply isn't enough room on the bios to support microcode for 4 gens, rather than making 3 gens obsolete some are going to choose not to support. But having one of your flagship motherboards not updated to support 5000 is a bad look when some budget b450s will probably get the beta update.


----------



## battlew (Oct 13, 2020)

If i were AMD i would ask clarification from ASus, and depending by their answer i would stop to do business with them.  My cpu not on your MB anymore. There are plenty of MB producer out there.


----------



## Colddecked (Oct 13, 2020)

It's always a mistake to start a news story using tech support as the source.  I'm in tech support and alot of the time we don't know anything/are the last to know lol...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> One character wrong is not a "major typo" but I've already accepted that it's wrong so why are you being so deliberately obtuse? It's obviously supposed to be MB because there are two common EEPROM sizes, 16MB and 32MB and I typed the wrong letter.
> 
> I almost expected you of all people to derail a thread for something so trivial. If you're not having a go at forum users you're doing it to moderators and TPU staff in reviews. Hopefully this post and yours get marked as "low quality content" by a moderator and we can get back on topic....


It's not EEPROM, it's SPI flash... EEPROM's haven't been used for over a decade. 
Sorry, but you keep making mistakes...

Right, because I point out mistakes and then somehow it's my fault   



Haile Selassie said:


> Manners or not, the length of residency has very little to do with qualifications. After all, with all that residency you have here you should have known better not to derail this thread about ASUS cutting CPU support into a PCIE compatibility debate.


Sorry, but you were the one that started that derailment, I simply pointed out that you clearly aren't aware of the background as to why it we are were we are with regards to the X470 and B450 chipsets not having PCIe 4.0 support. 

Got to love people blaming me for their mistakes...


----------



## Kohl Baas (Oct 13, 2020)

*"ASUS is not dropping AMD Ryzen 5000 support for X470 mainboards!!" *


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

T1beriu said:


> ASUS just confirmed that TPU has junk writers that all they know to do is copy paste content from Reddit or other sources without any contact with the companies to check if the information is true.



This is an issue with the majority of sites today not just TPU.

i've seen tons of stuff taken from reddit posted as news and nobody verifies anything.

Then the forum goes ape shit over unverified stories for days. Rince, repeat and recycle until the next rumor.


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 13, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> This is an issue with the majority of sites today not just TPU.
> 
> i've seen tons of stuff taken from reddit posted as news and nobody verifies anything.
> 
> Then the forum goes ape shit over unverified stories for days. Rince, repeat and recycle until the next rumor.


QFT. State of 'journalism' today (if you can call this journalism at all when there's no right of reply).


----------



## LFaWolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Isn’t X570 the last of the chipset for AM4 socket? It most likely won’t support the next AM4+ or AM5? The downside that I see is if you have X470 and running a 2600 and want to upgrade to the 5700, you won’t be able to do that unless you upgrade the board as well, which will only last you just one gen. 

My speculation anyway. This is just a rumor and has not been confirmed by Asus yet. I run intel so this doesn’t affect me.


----------



## Xuper (Oct 13, 2020)

TPU please update your article with new ASUS statement.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Xuper said:


> TPU please update your article with new ASUS statement.



What statement? got a link?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2020)

LFaWolf said:


> Isn’t X570 the last of the chipset for AM4 socket? It most likely won’t support the next AM4+ or AM5? The downside that I see is if you have X470 and running a 2600 and want to upgrade to the 5700, you won’t be able to do that unless you upgrade the board as well, which will only last you just one gen.


Correct. The idea is that AMD will release an AGESA that adds support for the 5000-series CPUs on the X470 and B450 boards at some point next year, so there shouldn't be a need to upgrade the board.


----------



## Xuper (Oct 13, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> What statement? got a link?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316004902393442305


----------



## Easo (Oct 13, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> What statement? got a link?



Supposedly this, as mentioned above

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316004902393442305


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

That does have some credibility and I believe it is probably true, but I wouldn't call that a statement from Asus.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 13, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> That is incorrect.



?


----------



## Jungstar (Oct 13, 2020)

AMD caves-in to demand for Zen 3 support on X470 and B450 boards with an optional Beta BIOS, here's all you need to know about AMD's proposed upgrade path
					

AMD has now clarified that it will enable owners of X470 and B550 chipset-based motherboards to upgrade to Zen 3. However, this upgrade would be an opt-in irreversible "Beta" BIOS upgrade that would remove compatibility with some of the older Ryzen processor in order to make space for new Ryzen...




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2020)

Jungstar said:


> AMD caves-in to demand for Zen 3 support on X470 and B450 boards with an optional Beta BIOS, here's all you need to know about AMD's proposed upgrade path
> 
> 
> AMD has now clarified that it will enable owners of X470 and B550 chipset-based motherboards to upgrade to Zen 3. However, this upgrade would be an opt-in irreversible "Beta" BIOS upgrade that would remove compatibility with some of the older Ryzen processor in order to make space for new Ryzen...
> ...



Right.....but it's still reliant on the board manufacturers releasing the bios updates. All AMD are providing is the AGESA library to the board manufacturers, the manufacturers still have to create the new bios for the board.

The article here is potentially that ASUS has decided it won't provide the update for the X470 and B450 chipsets.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Oct 13, 2020)

I have an x470 board, from ASRock.    have been avoiding Asus for years now. I'm not even planning to upgrade since my 3900x is much more than I really need, but since I build, repair and maintain systems Asus will not be in any of them.


----------



## Anymal (Oct 13, 2020)

Maybe MSI will consider MAXX moniker for 5000 support, one of my PC has b450 max, so I expect support in January 2021.


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> ?


typo should be correct not incorrect lol.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 13, 2020)

Wow, the joys of being an AMD partner, the mob will kill you...


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> Wow, the joys of being an AMD partner, the mob will kill you...



Actually this is a great lesson for everyone in this thread. 

Don't believe everything you read,  when you cannot or have not verifed the source.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah, Asus is going to get dumped on for this one. As a reseller I find this completely unacceptable. I already sent them a carefully worded email informing them that if they do not change their minds on this one, Asus products will no longer be stocked in my store. I don't expect to here back from them..


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, Asus is going to get dumped on for this one. As a reseller I find this completely unacceptable. I already sent them a carefully worded email informing them that if they do not change their minds on this one, Asus products will no longer be stocked in my store. I don't expect to here back from them..



Read the whole thread dude.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> Read the whole thread dude.


No. I'm a busy guy. Why?


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No. I'm a busy guy. Why?



so you don't look foolish complaining about a non issue.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's not EEPROM, it's SPI flash... EEPROM's haven't been used for over a decade.
> Sorry, but you keep making mistakes...
> 
> Right, because I point out mistakes and then somehow it's my fault



Yet more off-topic pedantry.
Your mistake is thinking I said EPROM, but no EEPROM is the umbrella term for most flash and is the specific term that both MSI and Asrock use in their BIOS specifications listings.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Xuper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316004902393442305


Intentionally delaying Bios updates so people buy the latest Motherboard to support their shiny new chip?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> so you don't foolish complaining about a non issue.


Either explain or hush up.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That's great, but you're still switching boards every gen, maybe every two.





Vayra86 said:


> Now let's see how many truly did that



Oh oh, mememe! Bought my X370 in June 2017 and still using it with a 3600X. Nearly 3.5 years on a single board, haven't had that longevity since AM2+ and LGA775.


----------



## Lateknight (Oct 14, 2020)

@ Lex. Because it's a BS story. It's been de-bunked. Asus have replied and stated that B450 and X470 bioses will be available in January just like AMD stated for 5000 series. I doubt even that the initial posted support reply from Asus was even legit.  John L?, Who even puts their name that way especially in the body of the reply when it's also 'signed' at the bottom. Too padded out and fluffy in the reply - I'm sure they're too busy for all that. Can't even spell their own company name, FGS. (Ooh how hilarious that it consequently spelt a s s.)
Also, it did come from Reddit to start with, which as we know is the bastion of **** opinions and facts. Not sure how this story got as big as it did. Slap on wrist TPU for not checking this, slow news day was it?
I do have to wonder at the 'toys thrown out of the pram' by some posters. It's like the end of the world... without first checking whether it actually is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

Lateknight said:


> @ Lex. Because it's a BS story. It's been de-bunked. Asus have replied and stated that B450 and X470 bioses will be available in January just like AMD stated for 5000 series.


Are you sure? I have read in a number of places this is legit. Do we have a citation from Asus themselves to reference?


Lateknight said:


> Slap on wrist TPU for not checking this, slow news day was it?


TPU is not the only site carrying this news.


----------



## Blue4130 (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure? I have read in a number of places this is legit. Do we have a citation from Asus themselves to reference?
> 
> TPU is not the only site carrying this news.


I haven't checked, but do they all point back to the same single unverified source? That seems to happen all to much with tech news.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2020)

*looks at my asus B450 that i planned to use*


well. shit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue4130 said:


> I haven't checked, but do they all point back to the same single unverified source? That seems to happen all to much with tech news.


The thing is, with the Ryzen3 launch a lot of board makers were not going to issue BIOS CPU micro-code updates for older boards and this pissed off a great many, including AMD. They swiftly changed their minds, but this did happen so it is not unreasonable to think they'd try it again.



Mussels said:


> *looks at my asus B450 that i planned to use*
> 
> 
> well. shit.


Don't loose hope. Board makers are going to get blasted if they actually try this crap.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2020)

probably throw out an unofficial beta  BIOS that removes a bunch of features, abandon them and call it a day


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> *looks at my asus B450 that i planned to use*
> 
> 
> well. shit.


I just picked up another this morning after the previous one unexplainedly died


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> *looks at my asus B450 that i planned to use*
> 
> 
> well. shit.



no need to worry.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> no need to worry.


Translated;








						Gerüchte dementiert: Asus steht zum Support für Ryzen 5000 auf X470 und B450
					

Nachdem ein Reddit-Post die Runde machte, Asus würde den Zen-3-Support für die 400er-Serie streichen, dementiert der Hersteller dies.




					translate.google.com
				




This is good news.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Oct 14, 2020)

I get it if it's a low end board, but a high end one?


----------



## Silent_Scone (Oct 14, 2020)

The article is unfounded and should be updated.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Translated;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does look like Asus have changed their stance on the matter. Which is great. However we still don't have a quoted comment or statement from Asus, which I'd prefer. Let's hope something is released. But I do believe, as I said originally, the source is a case of bad/wrong info from a first line support.

I'm surprised a first line support agent, (who may not even be employed by Asus) was used as a trusted source to begin with


----------



## Silent_Scone (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> It does look like Asus have changed their stance on the matter. Which is great. However we still don't have a quoted comment or statement from Asus, which I'd prefer. Let's hope something is released. But I do believe, as I said originally, the source is a case of bad/wrong info from a first line support.
> 
> I'm surprised a first line support agent, (who may not even be employed by Asus) was used as a trusted source to begin with



I do not think it was the stance being taken to begin with. The service agent got this completely wrong.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2020)

Silent_Scone said:


> I do not think it was the stance being taken to begin with. The service agent got this completely wrong.



Agreed, bad working on my part (I just woke up)


----------



## _Flare (Oct 14, 2020)

Cite from Computerbase.de 

Asus made it clear to ComputerBase: Support is coming

In this case, the ComputerBase editorial team did not blindly accept the news due to its explosive nature and continued to fuel a possible shit storm, but instead consulted with the manufacturer. Asus Germany, in turn, reacted immediately and asked the headquarters in Taiwan again whether anything had changed in the previous plans. The answer: no. Asus, support for Zen 3 on X470 and B450 will also be available from Asus.

The support employee gave incorrect information in this case. This is not the first time, also regarding AMD mainboards there was a similar case at MSI a year ago with the following shit storm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> However we still don't have a quoted comment or statement from Asus, which I'd prefer.


Agreed! I would like to see ASUS themselves make a statement on the matter. That said, ComputerBase.de does seem to be reputable and if they say ASUS is telling them things are a go, chances are it's likely true. 

What I think has happened is that one division of ASUS said something the ASUS parent company did not commit too. We'll see what happens. The B450 is an upper range chipset and there is no reason it should not support the new CPU's.


----------



## AleksandarK (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Agreed! I would like to see ASUS themselves make a statement on the matter. That said, ComputerBase.de does seem to be reputable and if they say ASUS is telling them things are a go, chances are it's likely true.


The article has been updated with a statement ASUS gave us.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 14, 2020)

Very disappointed in many of you, dear lord what Drama queens


----------



## Flanker (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What I think has happened is that one division of ASUS said something the ASUS parent company did not commit too. We'll see what happens. The B450 is an upper range chipset and there is no reason it should not support the new CPU's.


I think the support staff just wanted the conversation to end and blurted things out.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> *looks at my asus B450 that i planned to use*
> 
> 
> well. shit.


The problem with a lot of B450 boards is that they didn't have great VRMs. That's kind of why all of these VRM tier lists popped up and channels like Buildzoid gained popularity when Zen2 launched.

Budget B550 boards seem to have far more robust VRM phases than budget B450 boards, and mid-tier B550 boards generally surpass even flagship B450 boards when it comes to VRMs and cooling them.

Assuming you're using that B450-I, you have a 6-phase IR3553 which is okay by 500-series motherboard standards but it's knocked down a tier because of the smaller heatsink. If Asus get you a BIOS for Zen3 then I'd probably say PBO isn't a good idea with any of the 105W chips unless the airflow in your PC is strong. If you keep to your 8-core then I don't see a problem, unless ASUS really don't provide even a beta BIOS


----------



## Andreshoi (Oct 14, 2020)

Asus WAS one of my favorite motherboard companies but in my opinion Asus changed to a money grab machine.

For example: In my case (Lian Li Dynamic XL) I have 2 pair of usb3 ports at the front of the case so I need a motherboard that has 2 of those connectors.
With Asus ONLY the Formula (€550) has 2 so with Asus I`m paying the FULL price.

If I look at other brands then I sometimes see 2 usb3 connectors even on the cheap motherboards (€300). 
And this is just one example. 

The only thing Asus has is the looks of the motherboards BUT in terms of quality and what you get.......Gigabyte boards are ALOT better with the X570 boards.
Only negative is that the Gigabyte X570 boards are ugly as hell except the Extreme.

So what should I do.......Buy a great looking Asus board with only 1 usb3 port or buy an ugly Gigabyte board with everything on it what I want 
I have a full custom waterloop so looks are also very importent.
1st world problems I guess


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> The problem with a lot of B450 boards is that they didn't have great VRMs. That's kind of why all of these VRM tier lists popped up and channels like Buildzoid gained popularity when Zen2 launched.
> 
> Budget B550 boards seem to have far more robust VRM phases than budget B450 boards, and mid-tier B550 boards generally surpass even flagship B450 boards when it comes to VRMs and cooling them.


VRM wise, if a board can handle, 3900X, 3900XT, 3950X... then it can handle all 5000 series


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 14, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> VRM wise, if a board can handle, 3900X, 3900XT, 3950X... then it can handle all 5000 series


Indeed. I've seen and had to replace B450 boards that couldn't handle a 3950X, even at stock.
The 6-phase on that mITX board is above average for a B450 but still far below what even cheap X570 boards have in terms of VRM and cooling.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Indeed. I've seen and had to replace B450 boards that couldn't handle a 3950X, even at stock.
> The 6-phase on that mITX board is above average for a B450 but still far below what even cheap X570 boards have in terms of VRM and cooling.


Most X570... because there are some of them that struggle with 3900X/3950X.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2020)

AnarchoPrimitiv said:


> My 2700x is in an Asus X470-F, and while I planned on getting a new motherboard anyway so I could have PCIe 4.0, I'm DEFINITELY not going to buy an Asus X570/B550 board now. I really want to try Asrock since I like how they are the most "experimental (putting Thunderbolt3 on their x570 mITX board for example)...


In my experience As Rock are the best for AM4 motherboards.


----------



## Aretak (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What I think has happened is that one division of ASUS said something the ASUS parent company did not commit too. We'll see what happens. The B450 is an upper range chipset and there is no reason it should not support the new CPU's.


No "division" of Asus said anything initially. One clueless low-level customer service agent gave someone some wrong information, that person posted it on reddit and then tech sites spun it into clickbait, when anybody with half a brain would have guessed that the customer service agent was simply uninformed in the first place.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Indeed. I've seen and had to replace B450 boards that couldn't handle a 3950X, even at stock.
> The 6-phase on that mITX board is above average for a B450 but still far below what even cheap X570 boards have in terms of VRM and cooling.



i picked it for being one of the best ITX, but LAN parties are dead thanks to covid, so i might as well go back to ATX next round


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2020)

Sware words retracted, carry on.


----------



## watzupken (Oct 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> In my experience As Rock are the best for AM4 motherboards.



I disagree. I have been using Asrock AM4 boards, but generally when you pay for their budget range, you get very bad VRM. You get decent to good VRM and specs at the higher end, but the BIOS support is not much better than other brands.



Chrispy_ said:


> The problem with a lot of B450 boards is that they didn't have great VRMs. That's kind of why all of these VRM tier lists popped up and channels like Buildzoid gained popularity when Zen2 launched.
> 
> Budget B550 boards seem to have far more robust VRM phases than budget B450 boards, and mid-tier B550 boards generally surpass even flagship B450 boards when it comes to VRMs and cooling them.


The reason is because when B450 was introduced, it only needs to accommodate 8 cores Zen+ processors. WIth Zen 2 and surely extends to Zen 3, there are more cores, higher power requirements. Which is why B550 boards need to have better VRM phases. This is the drawback of supporting too many future gen processors.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2020)

watzupken said:


> I disagree. I have been using Asrock AM4 boards, but generally when you pay for their budget range, you get very bad VRM. You get decent to good VRM and specs at the higher end, but the BIOS support is not much better than other brands.
> 
> As much as Youtube makes it seem that VRMS matter it really is not as big a deal as it seems. As Rock is no different than MSI or Gigabyte when it comes to budget boards but when you have a VRM that can deliver 480 Watts vs 250 Watts on a CPU that pulls 50 to 60 Watts at the most, what difference does it make? Even the MSI X570 Pro which Hardware Unboxed berated (thanks you made the board cheaper than most B550 boards) easily handles 4.3 GHZ on my 3600 but as I said I see a maximum of 60 Watts in HWinfo. I also have an AIO attached to the CPU so there is no active cooling on the VRMS either. I do see 60 C on the VRMS in HWinfo but that is not even a worry.


----------



## Turmania (Oct 14, 2020)

The whole point of releasing a support for 400 series motherboards for the new cpu line up early next year is so now you have to buy 500 series motherboards. If you point a finger at AMD for being greedy, they will just point out wait a while and you can use your 400 series mobo which a competitor does not do. Clever and cheeky at the same time.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2020)

Turmania said:


> The whole point of releasing a support for 400 series motherboards for the new cpu line up early next year is so now you have to buy 500 series motherboards. If you point a finger at AMD for being greedy, they will just point out wait a while and you can use your 400 series mobo which a competitor does not do. Clever and cheeky at the same time.


But 500 series Motherboards have been available since July 2019?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 14, 2020)

"This original report was based on incorrect information." 

I wonder what that means: the customer lied or the support had no clues?


----------



## ratirt (Oct 14, 2020)

Turmania said:


> The whole point of releasing a support for 400 series motherboards for the new cpu line up early next year is so now you have to buy 500 series motherboards. If you point a finger at AMD for being greedy, they will just point out wait a while and you can use your 400 series mobo which a competitor does not do. Clever and cheeky at the same time.


Each company's focus is directed to the dedicated support product and the new releasing product. In this case Ryzen 5000 series and 500 series motherboards to avoid any problems and issues. The 400 series motherboards will be up and running the 5000 series at the beginning of the next year to avoid problems on the 400 series motherboards with the new Ryzens since people tend to complain that the bios updates are shit. Also the main focus is the buyers that will go for the 500 series board and 5000 series because that's the main focus. Support for 400 series boards is a bonus and a bow towards the customers that bought the earlier Ryzen products.
I'm seriously just waiting till someone complains that the 500 and 400 series motherboards are not supporting Intel processors. Jeez people.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

B-Real said:


> "This original report was based on incorrect information."
> 
> I wonder what that means: the customer lied or the support had no clues?


Hi,
Fake news starts like that.


----------



## Jeager (Oct 14, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Oh oh, mememe! Bought my X370 in June 2017 and still using it with a 3600X. Nearly 3.5 years on a single board, haven't had that longevity since AM2+ and LGA775.



I hope I will be able to use a 5600 on my X370 Gaming X !


----------



## Colddecked (Oct 14, 2020)

B-Real said:


> "This original report was based on incorrect information."
> 
> I wonder what that means: the customer lied or the support had no clues?



Support had no clue, but to be honest this is not support's responsibility to answer as the CPU is not even released yet.  Rep made a mistake, but its silly to ask support these kinds of questions at this point IMO...


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2020)

ratirt said:


> Each company's focus is directed to the dedicated support product and the new releasing product. In this case Ryzen 5000 series and 500 series motherboards to avoid any problems and issues. The 400 series motherboards will be up and running the 5000 series at the beginning of the next year to avoid problems on the 400 series motherboards with the new Ryzens since people tend to complain that the bios updates are shit. Also the main focus is the buyers that will go for the 500 series board and 5000 series because that's the main focus. Support for 400 series boards is a bonus and a bow towards the customers that bought the earlier Ryzen products.
> I'm seriously just waiting till someone complains that the 500 and 400 series motherboards are not supporting Intel processors. Jeez people.


There is also the fact that the reason we are not getting new boards is this is just a CPU launch, why? It is the last AM4 CPU as AMD has said from 2017. I just hope that we see way more PCIe lanes on AM5.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> There is also the fact that the reason we are not getting new boards is this is just a CPU launch, why? It is the last AM4 CPU as AMD has said from 2017. I just hope that we see way more PCIe lanes on AM5.


The change in the socket better bring some new stuff and I'm sure it will. There's no point for a change when there's nothing more than a pci-e from 3 to 4 version. 
If AMD releases new AM5 socket, I'm sure it will be occupied by more new stuff. There will be more lanes, maybe PCI-e 5 and maybe new ram memory  
I'd like to see the last one. 
Just a CPU launch. It always brings Intel in the perspective. basically each CPU launch consisted a new board and new chipset. Even though, the chipset didn't bring anything new in comparison to the previous version. And if it did bring something new, it wasn't even worth mentioning.


----------



## dicktracy (Oct 14, 2020)

No need to upgrade. AMD fans said Zen, Zen+ and Zen2 was gud enuff!


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 14, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> Very disappointed in many of you, dear lord what Drama queens


Well at least we know one company man..


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Dave65 said:


> Well at least we know one company man..


Pretty sure he's the one that didn't jump on the bandwagon with a pitchfork at the ready, as he said, drama queens all those sheep that fell for the headline.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2020)

Aretak said:


> One clueless low-level customer service agent gave someone some wrong information


And customer service is a division within Asus.



Caring1 said:


> Pretty sure he's the one that didn't jump on the bandwagon with a pitchfork at the ready, as he said, *drama queens all those sheep that fell for the headline.*


Before throwing such rocks, one should make sure one does not live in a glass house... If by "falling for the headline" you mean being concerned that a company is not going to attempt to short change the public to make more money but instead actually support the product they made in an honorable fashion, then yes some of us "fell" for it.


----------



## cyneater (Oct 15, 2020)

john_ said:


> Consumers drop support for ASUS



Did that years ago haven't look backed


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> Very disappointed in many of you, dear lord what Drama queens



I blame covid, bored as hell


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 15, 2020)

Pro tip... all these negative reports about AMD and such... stop publishing them. Wait a day for AMD to deny it..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

Boo Hoo, just buy a new board. I like Asus and will always buy them before any other. 

Better off with a new board for the new ryzen gen anyway imo


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 15, 2020)

dicktracy said:


> No need to upgrade. AMD fans said Zen, Zen+ and Zen2 was gud enuff!


True, but then few of the cast aside parts of the lucky upgrade crew are going in the bin, they're going to good homes I would hope, I only just stopped moving around Core systems a year ago and I can't see a 1700X being useless for three to five years yet.
Plus some just get the itch, Or plan an upgrade path that's well thought out For There Use cases V wallet size.
I'm very tempted but holding back, for now, but I would definitely baulk at a board and CPUs cost.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2020)

tigger said:


> Boo Hoo, just buy a new board. I like Asus and will always buy them before any other.
> 
> Better off with a new board for the new ryzen gen anyway imo


Well there's an opinion. Not everyone agrees. How about you let people decide for themselves what to buy and when.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Before throwing such rocks, one should make sure one does not live in a glass house...


Too damn hot here in Australia where I live for a glass house.


----------



## Surfin7 (Apr 21, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Now let's see how many truly did that
> 
> Thing is... the real life situation doesn't differ all that much for the vast majority of people, which is why ASUS does this the way it does it. They know the market that is really eager for that compatibility is possibly small enough to ignore OR the benefit in sales doesn't weigh up to the cost for them.


Well, my old Biostar X370 has worked all the way from an A12-9800, to a Ryzen 2700 and it´s now running with the Ryzen 3600. So that´s a 3 gen (from total of 4 supported) life here.
It´s true that people tend to buy the complete kit, but not eveyone, and Asus know that for sure.


----------

